# Serien-Email aus Word2003, Daten aus Access 2003 - Wie kann man eine Datei anhängen



## napsi (29. März 2012)

Hallo!

Ich versende des öfteren Serienemails.

Mein Vorgang ist wie folgt:
Adressdaten: Access 2003
E-Mail: Serienbrief mit E-Mailfunktion im Word2003
E-Mail Client: Outlook2003

DAs funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Jetzt habe ich aber schon öfters das Problem gehabt, dass ich eine Datei mitschicken müsste, die jeder der Empfänger miterhalten sollte.

Wir funktioniert das? Oder besser gesagt, geht das überhaupt?

Bitte um Feedback

lg.

Gerald


----------



## Zvoni (29. März 2012)

Das Objekt-Modell von Outlook hat eine Attachment-Klasse mit zugehöriger Attachments-Auflistung


----------



## napsi (2. April 2012)

@Zvoni

danke, aber mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie ich das umsetzen kann. wie kann ich also das attachment einfügen?

lg.

Napsi


----------



## Zvoni (2. April 2012)

Also nach kurzer Recherche habe ich keine Wordeigene Möglichkeit gefunden. Daher meine Antwort oben mit dem Outlook-Objekt-Modell. Dafür wirste aber an VBA nicht vorbei kommen.


----------



## napsi (2. April 2012)

aha, jetzt bin ich genauso schlau wie vorher.

macht nichts. gehts halt nicht


----------

